# Inkasso und Mega Downloads



## DeannaTroi (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo
Vielleicht war das ja hier schonmal Thema und ich habs nur nicht gefunden *drop*, aber ich hab jetzt ein Brief von der Inkasso-Firma bekommen die für Mega Downloads arbeiten.
Leider kann ich mich nicht entsinnen mal auf deren Seite gewesen zu sein oder etwas bestellt zu haben. Per Mail wollte ich schon bei denen anfragen, aber leider antworten sie überhaupt nicht.

Was kann ich also jetzt tun, bevor ich zum Anwalt geh?

Danke für die Hilfe ^^


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkasso und Mega Downloads*

Ist alles zum vielhundersten  Mal durchgekaut. Dort steht alles, was du brauchst.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...leme-rechnungen-mahnungen-131.html#post240884

da es absolut nichts Neues gibt, wurde der Thread geschlossen


----------

